# Spiele unter Linux?



## Systemofadown (28. November 2004)

Hallo liebe "Linuxer"

Ich spiele schon seit langem mit dem Gedanken mir Linux zu kaufen. Nun stellt sich aber für mich die Frage laufen Spiele wie Counter-Strike, Half Life2, Sims2 usw. acuh auf Linux?

Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir das beantworten könntet.

MFG Das System ;-)


----------



## RedWing (28. November 2004)

Hi,
spiele wie Counter Strike oder Halflife 2 gibt es für Linux nicht,
du könntest sie versuchen mit dem Windows Emulator wine zum Laufen zu 
bekommen, was aber eher ein Krampf ist. Howtos dazu findest du en mass im Netz...

Ansonsten bekommst du Unreal Turnament und Quake auch für Linux, aber wenn
du Spiele spielen willst ist Windows das bessere System für dich da die meisten
Spiele nicht für Linux entwickelt werden, was dich trotzdem nicht abhalten 
sollte GNU Linux einmal auszuprobieren 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. November 2004)

Hallo,

das beste wird's sein, wenn du dich mal bei Holarse umschaust.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## JohannesR (28. November 2004)

Solange man Spiele wie Unreal Tournament, Quake[1-3], RTCW etc. spielen will, ist Linux das bessere System. Die OpenGL-Implementation ist zumindest bei den NVIDIA-Treibern unter Linux sauberer, die Spiele laufen schneller und stabiler.


----------



## Systemofadown (28. November 2004)

Es gibt doch auch die Möglichkeit Windows und Linux auf einem Rechner laufen zulassen oder?

Weil Linux würde ich gerne für die GFX Programme und Office und so benutzen.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber das ist doch auch eine Möglichkeit oder das man beim Booten zwischen den Systemen wechelt oder?

MFG Das System ;-)


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. November 2004)

Japp, du kannst einfach einen Bootloader (Lilo oder Grub, zB) nutzen, um dann
beim Start des Computers auszuwählen welches Betriebssystem du gerne booten
möchtest.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Systemofadown (29. November 2004)

Ja das is ja recht  ^^

Wo bekommen ich denn so einen Bootloader her und gibt es dazu auch eine Anleitung denn cih will nich meinen PC kaputt machen sodass cih später die ganze Festplatte leeren muss 

MFG Das System


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. November 2004)

Der Bootloader wird i.d.R. mit deiner Distribution mitgeliefert und je nach Wunsch während der Installation installiert.

Wahlweise direkt auf deine Festplatte oder auf eine Boot-Diskette.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (29. November 2004)

Zu einer Linux-Install gehört auch ein Bootloader dazu, also keine Bange, Windows oder Linux kann beim Hochfahren gestartet werden!

Zu den Spielen: UT2004 und Quake3 sind z.B. nativ spielbar, also direkt für Linux umgeschrieben. Mittlerweile sogar noch Doom3.
Mit dem Programm Wine (*W*ine *I*s *N*o *E*mulator) bzw. neuerdings *Cedega* genannt.können ältere DirectX-Spiele (DX7) auch unter Linux mit ein wenig Performance-Verlust gespielt werden.
Mit der Software CrossoverOffice lässt sich dann zusätzlich noch viel Windows-Software starten.
Z.B. Winrar3, WinAce, MS Office XP ...

Also es wird immer besser mit der möglichen Software-Ausstattung unter Linux.


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2004)

Thomas Kuse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Z.B. Winrar3, WinAce, MS Office XP ...


Warum sollte man das wollen?
Winrar => unrar
WinAce => unace
Office => OpenOffice, Abiword etc.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. November 2004)

Thomas Kuse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit dem Programm Wine (*W*ine *I*s *N*o *E*mulator) bzw. neuerdings *Cedega* genannt.



Neuerdings Cedega genannt? So weit sind Wine und Cedega unterschiedliche Programme. 
Wine ist Open-Source, und Cedega ist von Transgaming vertriebene proprietäre Software die es auch ermöglicht DirectX zu emulieren.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2004)

Genau, WineX wurde zu Cadega, nicht Wine!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (29. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum sollte man das wollen?
> Winrar => unrar
> WinAce => unace
> Office => OpenOffice, Abiword etc.



Ja im Normalfall für einfache Sachen reichen diese Pakete vollkommen aus.
Aber nicht, um richtige Präsentationen, umfangreiche Excel-Sheets und grosse Word-Dateien zu öffnen.
Auch nicht, um mit speziellen Rar 3.x Einstellungen zu packen/entpacken und geschweige denn, Ace 2.x zu entpacken.

Also für alles gibt es eindeutig keine äquivalente Software, wohl aber benutzbare Versionen, die stetig weiterentwickelt werden.

Und dafür helfen dann einem die Wine-Derivaten.
Meistens dann doch für etwas ältere Win32 Spiele. (virtual pool hall z.B.)


----------



## Systemofadown (29. November 2004)

Da stellt sich bei mir noch eine sehr wichtige Frage vor dem Umstieg zu Linux 

Also das mit dem Bootloader is ja echt klasse das freut mich das der dabei sein wird 

Nur wie sieht es aus mit Macromedia-Produkten a la Dreamweaver oder so? Gibt es da bekannte Probleme oder läuft das alles ohne Probleme denn wie gesagt Linux will ich hauptsächlihc für meine Tätigkeit als Webmaster nutzen und nicht mehr 
Vielleicht auch um einiges zu Spielen (was halt zu Emulieren geht)

MFG Das System ;-)

P.S: Schoooriiiii, danach nerve ich euch auch nichtmehr mit "dummen" Fragen ^^


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. November 2004)

Mit dem Starten von Software wie Dreamweaver schaust Du am besten mal bei http://www.codeweavers.com vorbei.
Da gibt es eine recht umfangreiche Kompatibilitätsliste.


----------



## daniel2000 (30. November 2004)

Anleitungen zu "Windowsprogramme unter Linux mit Wine": http://www.frankscorner.org/

Bei mir läuft Dreamweaver MX gut.

Wenn du Windows auf einer FAT-Partition hast, kann man Wine einfach dorthin installieren und einfach die original Win-DLL's benutzen (habe ich noch nicht getestet wird aber beim Installieren aus den Sourcen angeboten).
=> es laufen mehr Programme

Daniel


----------

